# Resister I think you got a real bum deal



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

For those that haven't heard his story, It's one that really does border on prosecutorial misconduct.

http://www.prisonplanet.com/gbi_agent_appeals_transfer_over_case.html


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Police state is here to stay.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> For those that haven't heard his story, It's one that really does border on prosecutorial misconduct.
> 
> http://www.prisonplanet.com/gbi_agent_appeals_transfer_over_case.html


That's my story? That is only *one* of about 25 or so over the years. Why not do so more escapades:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.national/OmNmuyyccxk

I like the way the late Richard Barrett calls me a "Pro - Majority" activist. I damn near had to sue him just to keep from being called one of his. He hood-winked the Forsyth Defense League while I was out of town and "took over." He got the organization in deep crap, but I had to be on the defense team because I was charged as were many of the others involved.) I wasn't even there and I resigned the moment I found out the Board of Directors gave Barrett and equal say as me. We fought that case all the way to the United States Supreme Court... then won. Then I left and helped co-found the Militia of Georgia.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> That's my story? That is only *one* of about 25 or so over the years. Why not do so more escapades:
> 
> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.national/OmNmuyyccxk
> 
> I like the way the late Richard Barrett calls me a "Pro - Majority" activist. I damn near had to sue him just to keep from being called one of his. He hood-winked the Forsyth Defense League while I was out of town and "took over." He got the organization in deep crap, but I had to be on the defense team because I was charged as were many of the others involved.) I wasn't even there and I resigned the moment I found out the Board of Directors gave Barrett and equal say as me. We fought that case all the way to the United States Supreme Court... then won. Then I left and helped co-found the Militia of Georgia.


Funny: SPL Lists the Nationalist Movement as a Hate Group - i.e. White Supremacy. That couldn't be you?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My man Resister; You got your groove on buddy. Started a militia and stuff. In the most sincere sense, Good For You!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Funny: SPL Lists the Nationalist Movement as a Hate Group - i.e. White Supremacy. That couldn't be you?


Sarge, you know the SPL lists everybody as a hate group. Right? That's why the FBI finally kicked them to the curb. Basically, anybody who doesn't subscribe to progressive socialism and pray to a picture of Obama every night before they go to bed is a hater in their eyes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In order to get me to attend a Militia Meeting, you better have naked ladies, beer and pizza. Just sayin'


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Funny: SPL Lists the Nationalist Movement as a Hate Group - i.e. White Supremacy. That couldn't be you?





bigdogbuc said:


> Sarge, you know the SPL lists everybody as a hate group. Right? That's why the FBI finally kicked them to the curb. Basically, anybody who doesn't subscribe to progressive socialism and pray to a picture of Obama every night before they go to bed is a hater in their eyes.


SPL lists Oath Keepers as a "possible" hate group.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> SPL lists Oath Keepers as a "possible" hate group.


No Kidding. But for a while the department I was working for go the SPLC magazine every month religiously (I think it was free) and every once in a while they got it right. Course they also listed the JDL as a hate group. So yeah, I'm aware of SPLC's bias


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Funny: SPL Lists the Nationalist Movement as a Hate Group - i.e. White Supremacy. That couldn't be you?


You have a problem with honesty, don't you? Let me repeat it for you again:

When Richard Barrett attended a meeting of the Forsyth County Defense League *WHILE I WAS OUT OF TOWN*, I exited the Forsyth County Defense League by way of a written resignation and proceeded to take my supporters into what became the Militia of Georgia. You might also notice that since the SPLC got their asses kicked in court, they do not list me as a white supremacist.

Hosea Williams, using Morris Dees of the Southern Poverty Law Center as his counsel, sued the Forsyth County Defense League and the Nationalist Movement when the Forsyth County Defense League entered into a written agreement with the Nationalist Movement and participated in Nationalist Movement activities. You're grasping at straws again because you now realize I am EXACTLY who I told you I was.

The truth really grates on your nerves when it don't fit your preconceived notions, doesn't it?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> In order to get me to attend a Militia Meeting, you better have naked ladies, beer and pizza. Just sayin'


Since you could find that (and it is not my site, just something a supporter did on their own based upon our newsletter), you might also want to look me up on the front page of the Washington Times. That was in December of 1999 (sorry I can't remember the exact day.) You will find that the Militia of Georgia was one of the most prepared survivalist groups in the United States. You can see a pretty good pic of me with a few of the officers of the MOG organization.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Since you could find that (and it is not my site, just something a supporter did on their own based upon our newsletter), you might also want to look me up on the front page of the Washington Times. That was in December of 1999 (sorry I can't remember the exact day.) You will find that the Militia of Georgia was one of the most prepared survivalist groups in the United States. You can see a pretty good pic of me with a few of the officers of the MOG organization.


No idea what you are talking about . I was simply stating that naked ladies, beer and pizza are motivators to certain Neanderthals like moi!
I agree that Morris Dees and the SPLC is one crackpot communist socialist hate group in my opinion.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

To each their own. Personally I did my time in the U.S. Army and am not really interested in joining a militia. Not criticizing those who do, it just doesn't appeal to me personally.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> No Kidding. But for a while the department I was working for go the SPLC magazine every month religiously (I think it was free) and every once in a while they got it right. Course they also listed the JDL as a hate group. So yeah, I'm aware of SPLC's bias


The FBI lists em as a terrorist goup too [the jdl]. the anti defamation league calls em "thugs and hooligans" basicly they are a racist group who goes after any non jew they deem threatening. they are outlawed in a lot of countries they have been linked with murders and bombings and are generally not very nice people.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You started a frigging Militia...lol
I'm with slippy on this one. Pizza beer and ladies, not necessarily in that order either.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> No idea what you are talking about . I was simply stating that naked ladies, beer and pizza are motivators to certain Neanderthals like moi!
> I agree that Morris Dees and the SPLC is one crackpot communist socialist hate group in my opinion.


Slippy I think Resister got me and you confused. It's very easy to do ,, you;re handsom and I a grey haired life sized pillsburry dough boy. pooped Fresh


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> No idea what you are talking about . I was simply stating that naked ladies, beer and pizza are motivators to certain Neanderthals like moi!
> I agree that Morris Dees and the SPLC is one crackpot communist socialist hate group in my opinion.


Well if you don't know what I'm talking about, it must be one hell of a coincidence. Sorry about the misunderstanding. Generally, when one person has to invade my privacy and destroy my anonymity, everybody else does the same thing.

Republic of Georgia Defense Forces

All of the information is outdated and we did not agree on some things (Militia of Georgia uniforms have the Don't Tread On Me / Gadsden on them.) But, the uniform issue came after that site was put up.

Now that we're into revealing who we are, we ought to be entitled to know who "_Sarge_" really is. I mean we've come to a time when a man's privacy isn't his and his word is not to be trusted until he tells us who he is and gives us his life story. So, who is "Sarge" and what town is he a cop of?

If he can't tell us those things, maybe he's not a cop. If "_Sarge_" wants us to believe his word has any merit, then it's time to fess up or put up.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Well if you don't know what I'm talking about, it must be one hell of a coincidence. Sorry about the misunderstanding. Generally, when one person has to invade my privacy and destroy my anonymity, everybody else does the same thing.
> 
> Republic of Georgia Defense Forces
> 
> ...


If you want to maintain anonymity, why do you post links to posts about yourself with your real name? Sorry, but I have never been very good at real-time self-redaction.

That is the dumbest ****ing rant I have ever read!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Seneca said:


> You started a frigging Militia...lol
> I'm with slippy on this one. Pizza beer and ladies, not necessarily in that order either.


Actually I was only one of the founders. I had been working with Georgia patriots and we were involved in numerous issues: fighting against the illegal income tax, One World Government, and being forced into slavery via the 14th Amendment. We fought against gun control, eminent domain abuse, the assault on private property Rights, and the assault against religious Liberties, etc., etc.

The late Lt. Col. Gordon "Jack" Mohr (USA retired) was the first American captured during the Korean Conflict. He was beaten, tortured and sentenced to death only to escape and go back into action. He later wrote manuals on psychological warfare for the U.S. Army. Mohr served on the Speakers Bureau of the John Birch Society and when he left there, I became his research assistant where some of our work (including anti - immigration articles) can be seen in Newswatch Magazine (esp. 1986 I think is the year.) He was the man who asked me to help found a militia in Georgia. We were assisted by Marvin Nash Worthy (the legal historian for Gwinnett County, Georgia) and Carl Bergman (who was notorious for having infiltrated the SPLC.)

At the height of our popularity the government estimated our strength at 4,000 members and approximately 15,000 supporters... of course that was before the Internet and the dividing of all the patriot forces in America. Although I was elected on five consecutive occasions to be the Commanding Officer, it's not the only thing I've done to establish myself in the "_movement_" (for lack of a more descriptive adjective.)

I once served as a Justice of the Peace and I've been involved (as part of legal research teams) in TWO cases that were eventually won in the U.S. Supreme Court. If my entire resume was put before you, you would want to be in my home to see some of the pictures, news stories and so forth. If you read the links, you find that Hosea Williams (the heir to the Martin Luther King political machine, the SCLC) accepted a debate challenge and we were to go at on a tv show called the Sally Jessy Rapahel (sp ?) Show. He dodged the debate, but later tried to take me on. We met on HIS tv show and he lost the debate. He did not run for re-election and his tv show was cancelled the next season. While the shows have been taken off of YouTube and copies lost or stolen, many did see it and commented on it at the Liberty Forum site I leave links to. It is enough that you can ascertain that I am who I say I am.

The real deal for me is that I don't need all that to validate my viewpoints. But, I've allowed the people who want to put my life under a microscope to come here and put *THEIR* past under scrutiny. Are they who they claim to be or are they simply fishing for intel and looking for opportunities to exploit? I'll give you and example:

One news story has me working as a salesman or retail clerk at a gun store. What they don't tell you is that I was selling wholesale to police and military units and my starting salary was $37,000 a year. Damn good paying "retail" job... don't you think? Well, if all I were was a "retail clerk" or salesman selling guns, that might be used as a way for those desperate to discredit me a golden opportunity. But, again, I'm willing to match resumes against my critics any day of the week. So, let's see who shows up first.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Inor said:


> If you want to maintain anonymity, why do you post links to posts about yourself with your real name? Sorry, but I have never been very good at real-time self-redaction.
> 
> That is the dumbest ****ing rant I have ever read!


I've NEVER posted my name here, only links for those who want their curiosity satisfied to establish credibility. I mean they act as if my past is relevant to opinions posted and links left to actual sources. For example:

I was accused of being an Agent Provocateur. How do you defend yourself against socialists that want to accuse you of everything under God's green earth. Most people are too lazy to click on a link and read more than four paragraphs. It's part of the dumbed down society. We wouldn't have had to go through all that if people like "_Sarge_" had stuck to the facts and foregone the personality B.S.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Well if you don't know what I'm talking about, it must be one hell of a coincidence. Sorry about the misunderstanding. Generally, when one person has to invade my privacy and destroy my anonymity, everybody else does the same thing.
> 
> Republic of Georgia Defense Forces
> 
> ...


Yes, that is one hell of a coincidence! Some dude on a "be prepared forum" on the line likes beer, pizza and naked ladies! Small world.

Now tell us again about the time you kicked Morris Dees ass in court!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Well if you don't know what I'm talking about, it must be one hell of a coincidence. Sorry about the misunderstanding. Generally, when one person has to invade my privacy and destroy my anonymity, everybody else does the same thing.
> 
> Republic of Georgia Defense Forces
> 
> ...


Register: Take a deep breath and ease back just a mite. First it was your post over in Notso's Immigration where you said you were the waffle house four terrorists commander in the Militia. But instead of telling the whole story, you put up a skewed version that never finished it. So I posted the results. You also said that you were hasseled by LEO's. So I checked and you know you are never satisfied. I agreed in my very first post that it sounded like you got a raw deal.

See I'm not the one pleading for others to believe me just cause I say so. Buddy in the last four threads, you've told half truths, altered folks quotes, puffed yourself up as some almighty Prepper Prophet of Doom and you better watch out they're coming to get you. Now, I've not called gay or mental or made fun of relatives in your family, I've never called you a liar, or made myself out to be anything other than what I am. A peace officer in Virginia for the last 19 years. I don't have anything to prove to you or anyone else.

If you didn't want your story told on the internet, you shouldn't have given the interview. If you didn't want your name revealed you shouldn't have left the bread crumb trail so big a blind man could see it from Mars.

Oh one last thing, Your sidekick's Republic Of Georgia website like a lot of your posts make a weird statement and kind of forgets about a small inconvenient document . What document? The Articles of Confederation. Do the names Jno Walton, Edwd Telfair or Edwd Langworthy ring any bells? Georgia's signatories to a document dated March 1, 1781.

Well hope you have a nice day Register.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Register: Take a deep breath and ease back just a mite. First it was your post over in Notso's Immigration where you said you were the waffle house four terrorists commander in the Militia. But instead of telling the whole story, you put up a skewed version that never finished it. So I posted the results. You also said that you were hasseled by LEO's. So I checked and you know you are never satisfied. I agreed in my very first post that it sounded like you got a raw deal.
> 
> See I'm not the one pleading for others to believe me just cause I say so. Buddy in the last four threads, you've told half truths, altered folks quotes, puffed yourself up as some almighty Prepper Prophet of Doom and you better watch out they're coming to get you. Now, I've not called gay or mental or made fun of relatives in your family, I've never called you a liar, or made myself out to be anything other than what I am. A peace officer in Virginia for the last 19 years. I don't have anything to prove to you or anyone else.
> 
> ...


Is this "Register" crap an attempt to insult me? Or are you a total dumb ass? The issue with the Waffle House people and the story you dug up are TWO DIFFERENT ISSUES THAT HAPPENED YEARS APART INVOLVING DIFFERENT PARTIES.

Dude, really, are you an idiot or are you playing with the posters heads on this board? You wanted me to be a Agent Provocateur and then you wanted me to be a white supremacist. Which is it? You have two different issues and you can't even read.

The Waffle House story is about a few guys *who used to be in the militia*, but failed to heed my warnings that the guy that they were willing to follow was, in fact, a federal snitch that had been convicted of a sex crime.

The story you brought out happened YEARS earlier and it involved people going to the GBI and working a deal to claim I had taught people how to build silencers and urged them to shoot people at road-blocks. I'm not puffing myself up pal. You are getting the news stories, their demeaning caricatures of me included. You just can't read a damn thing.

So, let's be straight: You've accused me of being an Agent Provocateur and you can't back that up. Nobody will ever buy the bullshit that I'm a white supremacist because I believe that every person on earth has *unalienable* Rights. You can't read. You've never been on a police force and most of all you've proven to be an outright LIAR. From here on out, talk to the hand because every time you try and jerk my chain, I'll pull this thread back up and show people that you are nothing more than a lying POS that lacks any balls at all. That says nothing of your lack of common sense and your ability to construct coherent sentences.

BTW, dumb ass, the guys at the Republic of Georgia were NOT my sidekicks. That too was made abundantly clear in what I said regarding that site. Do you ever read the posts you respond to or do you just make up shit as you go along?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yes, that is one hell of a coincidence! Some dude on a "be prepared forum" on the line likes beer, pizza and naked ladies! Small world.
> 
> Now tell us again about the time you kicked Morris Dees ass in court!


It's all irrelevant. You know who I am. Let me ask you something. Now, you've seen that there aren't one or two times I've been active in *major* activities. The Congressman in my district introduced legislation to repeal the 16th Amendment (the income tax.) Do you think ANYONE else on this board has had their Congressman introduce such a significant piece of legislation that would help us? You know full well, the people in the Militia of Georgia were also the same people lobbying for that bill and even inspiring it to be written.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Is this "Register" crap an attempt to insult me? Or are you a total dumb ass? The issue with the Waffle House people and the story you dug up are TWO DIFFERENT ISSUES THAT HAPPENED YEARS APART INVOLVING DIFFERENT PARTIES.
> 
> Dude, really, are you an idiot or are you playing with the posters heads on this board? You wanted me to be a Agent Provocateur and then you wanted me to be a white supremacist. Which is it? You have two different issues and you can't even read.
> 
> ...


You are just one smooth talking dude. I bet you have women falling all over you.

I'm glad I don't have to debate you. Your mastery of the English language is outstanding.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Is this "Register" crap an attempt to insult me? Or are you a total dumb ass? The issue with the Waffle House people and the story you dug up are TWO DIFFERENT ISSUES THAT HAPPENED YEARS APART INVOLVING DIFFERENT PARTIES.
> 
> Dude, really, are you an idiot or are you playing with the posters heads on this board? You wanted me to be a Agent Provocateur and then you wanted me to be a white supremacist. Which is it? You have two different issues and you can't even read.
> 
> ...


I guess Register isn't your Id on the Forum. Sorry to use it without your permission. Will use the term Sir from now on.

I doubt if there are any lies in my posts. And I take offense at being called a liar. I had no Idea who you were from Adam until you posted the Esquire Article. Yes I read that article and wanted to know more. What I found told the rest of that story and the four folks from your old Militia unit who are now doing hard time in a Federal Prison. One thing I was unclear on was this Joe Sims was he the only infiltrator? I got the impression that he wasn't out of jail all that long before the arrests came and one article from the papers said that the group had been under active surveillance for 7 months (if my memory serves me correctly). Didn't see any mention of other informers, but I didn't read all the affidavits from the FBI.

You'd mentioned that you'd been hasseled by LEO"s in the past (yes I believe there are bad cops in this world - not all but some) so I looked to see what the LEO's had done to you in the past. You got a raw deal. No two ways about that. Can we at least agree on that one item?

You claim that I called you an Agent Provocateur. Funny I never said that. What I wrote was: It's almost as if an Agent Provacatur has been inserted into our midst. This was in response to Denton that we were turning on each other in these forums. You made the assumption that I was referring to you. Not what I said good buddy.

With regards to the White Supremacy, I didn't post the link to the debate with you and Mr. Williams. That article said another win for the Nationalist Movement. If you were not associated with them then I do humbly apologize for making that connection.

Just cause you keep making the same tired statements that I've never been a policeman doesn't make what you say anymore the truth the seventh time than it did the first.

So you have a nice day sir. I wouldn't go reading any more of these posts by those of us like Notso, me and a couple of others. We wouldn't want your blood pressure to spike.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Resistor... You are and have been a member of the anti establishment. I respect that and also console the fact that your life has obviously been turbulent. It must have been stressful and I respect your work...We may disagree on some semantics...but I support your position in many cases. You are concise in your answers and an obvious veteran of the courts. I applaud you for your fight and your work. Let me know when you need something.


All we need right now is to get past the personality contests. We've got to focus on the issues.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> I guess Register isn't your Id on the Forum. Sorry to use it without your permission. Will use the term Sir from now on.
> 
> I doubt if there are any lies in my posts. And I take offense at being called a liar. I had no Idea who you were from Adam until you posted the Esquire Article. Yes I read that article and wanted to know more. What I found told the rest of that story and the four folks from your old Militia unit who are now doing hard time in a Federal Prison. One thing I was unclear on was this Joe Sims was he the only infiltrator? I got the impression that he wasn't out of jail all that long before the arrests came and one article from the papers said that the group had been under active surveillance for 7 months (if my memory serves me correctly). Didn't see any mention of other informers, but I didn't read all the affidavits from the FBI.
> 
> ...


Here's what I see, "_Sarge_." You start off your post calling me Register when the board name is Resister. That negates any possibility of taking your words seriously.

Now, let us talk about time lines with the pedophile:

Joseph Harold Sims | Iva, South Carolina Sex Offender

I was warning those guys that the now *convicted* pedophile was a snitch. There is a difference between snitching and actual surveillance. If memory serves me correctly, Sims was incarcerated less than four months before having a revelation from God and offering to work as a snitch.

You are right, I did get a raw deal from the GBI in the case you cited. That case is what makes me so adamant about wanting people to study the difference between civil laws and criminal ones. So, that now we understand that I got a raw deal, you might understand my objections to people unwittingly creating bad precedents.

Now, let's get to the issue of "White Supremacy." Again, this one boils down to time lines and understanding who is who. In 1986 Mark Watts approached me and asked that I become the Chairman for the Forsyth County Defense League. I took the job and we were defending the citizens of Forsyth against the attacks by Hosea Williams. At one point the Forsyth County Defense League met with Richard Barrett and proceeded to sign a document where they became part of the Nationalist Movement and Barrett was the attorney of record. All of this is done without my knowledge or consent. Somewhere along the line, without my knowledge or consent, the League agreed to be under the umbrella of the Nationalist Movement.

Barrett got the League involved in an action that ended in court during this period. As Chairman of the group, I'm still legally accountable so I have to get involved in the legal action. Though I'm a party to the legal action, I'm not connected to the Forsyth County Defense League any longer. I am on the legal defense team - and Barrett hawked videos of the legal team discussing our roles until he was murdered. The case went to the United States Supreme Court and we won:

Forsyth County, Georgia v. The Nationalist Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Additionally, Hosea Williams and the SPLC sued individual members for violations of civil rights violations. I was dismissed from that suit as well.

So, if you want to restart all the conversations we've had in the past, we can move forward. I'm still who I told you I am. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Here's what I see, "_Sarge_." You start off your post calling me Register when the board name is Resister. That negates any possibility of taking your words seriously.
> 
> Now, let us talk about time lines with the pedophile:
> 
> ...


no one ever said I could spell things right the first time. That article pointed towards linking your victory over Mr Williams as part of the Nationalist Movement. Sometimes the press only prints what they want to print. Controversy does sell news papers.

Sure, but I still agree to disagree with you from time to time.

Again you did get a raw deal from the GBI.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> You know what...It pays to be able to discern a dog that just got out of a fight and should be left alone..... lest he get his ass bitten.


Maybe you should have said old dog. They get meaner as they get older. LOL.


----------

